# Der Duft des PC



## moonlive (6. Oktober 2019)

In dem Thread geht es vorallem um Gerüche.
Habt ihr ein besonderen Duft den ihr besonderst mögt?

Oder einen Lieblingsgeruch? Meiner ist immoment  die neue verpackung von meinem "Top-Charger Netzadapter"
Die hat so einen ganz besonderst bestimmten Akzent von neuer Elektronik-Geräten. (nicht wie herkömmliche)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Thema 1---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Was ich in dem Thread vorallem fragen wollte, woher kommt die "schlechte" Luft wenn der PC, 2-3 Tage am Stück läuft? Kennt ihr das? So ein bestimmtes Gefühl/Geruch von einem Rechnerraum?
Ich bezeichne es ja gerne als Elektrosmog, aber die korrekte Bezeichnung ist wahrscheinlich verkehrt. Denke nicht das es "smog" sein kann,
aber wie bezeichnet man diese Art von Luft, und gibt es Gründe dafür, warum die Luft so unvergleichlich ist? Sind es erwärmte Moleküle vom Chipsatz, oder die Drahtspulen vom NT?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thema 2: Ionisator
Ich habe so ein Gerät, es sollte zur verbesserung/ reinigung der Luft sein. Bin mir nicht sicher ob es was bringt aber aufjedenfall hat so ein Ionisator seinen ganz eigenen Geruch. Mögt ihr den?
Riecht irgendwie "metallisch" und kommt (physikalisch gesehen) aus der Steckdose.
Vielleicht ist das auch sowas ähnliches wie der Elektrosmog aus dem PC? 
Teilchen/ -Moleküle die irgendwie (-) Negativ gepolt werden? Wikipedia sagt dazu "Ozon oder Anionen" Es gibt auch einen Artikel zur "Beseitigung von elektrostatischer Aufladung"
Meine frage ist: "passt den diese Kombination PC+Ionisator?" Habe irgendwie bedenken wegen der Elektrischen Sicherheit/ Statik,"
Weil der Ionisator fast direkt neben dem PC steht und, der Lüfter von meinem PC quasi diese "Ionen" dann einsaugt.
Habt ihr erfahrungen damit?

Thema 3
Kennt ihr das? (So ähnlich wie im Threadanfang) Ein Geruch denn man irgendwie nicht beschreiben kann?
Chemiche Plasikgerüche die man anfangs riecht z.B. neues Headset. Die aber mit der Zeit dann doch wieder verfliegen.
Oder von Möbeln wo die Schublade "irgendwie süßlich" riecht wenn man sie aufmacht, weil da immer Haribo drinnen sind.
Oder um beim PC zu bleiben: Ich hab mir mal ein gerbrauchtes Gehäuse/ CPU/ und Lüfter gekauf" Die rochen ganz anderst wie mein PC-Gehäuse/CPU.
Aber am besten ist irgendwie doch:  Der Geruch wenn man sein PC-komplett neu zusammengebaut hat und ihn zum ersten mal einschaltet. Hinten am Lüfter riecht... *neu* in ein paar Monaten wird das dann nicht mehr so angenehm sein.


So das war es dann mal. Wäre cool wenn ihr mir bei Thema 2 weiterhelfen könntet.
Oder mir Thema 1 erklären könntet.
Wenn nicht freu ich mich natürlich, irgendwelche Kommentare zu Thema 3 zu hören.
z.B. Was benutz ihr den für ein Parfüm? Mögt ihr auch den Geruch von einer neuen Grafikkarte? Oder wie riecht euer Kleiderschrank? - legt ihr dort auch ein durchgebranntes Kabel zur Raumerfrischung hinein?
Bin für alle Tipp's offen, bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Oktober 2019)

Woher der schlechte Geruch bei Neuhardware kommt: Ausdünstungen bei Wärme von Substanzen die bei der Herstellung von PCBs beispielsweise verwendet wurden. Beispielsweise Lotflussmittel. Das gibt sich mit der Zeit wenn das Zeug verflogen ist. Dasselbe gilt für nahezu alle Neuen Artikel aus Fabrikherstellungen wo man Flussmittel, Lösemittel, Chemikalien usw. verwenden muss. Ein bisschen was bleibt zurück und die Spuren davon riechst du bei Neuware als Endkunde, egal ob Elektronik, Möbel, Maschinen, was auch immer.
Das hat mit Elektrosmog nix zu tun (das ist die bezeichnung für hohe elektromagnetische Strahlenbelastung).

Was du bei einem Ionisator riechst ist Ozon. Denn genau das entsteht in kleinen Mengen und hat einen charakteristischen Geruch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Oktober 2019)

Der magic smoke aus den Elektrokomponenten hat auch einen ganz besonderen Geruch. Wenn man den riecht, dann funktioniert irgendwas nicht mehr.  Die Bauteile benötigen nämlich den magic smoke um zu funktionieren. Ist irgendwo ein Loch im Transistor, dann kommt er raus.


----------



## masterX244 (6. Oktober 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der magic smoke aus den Elektrokomponenten hat auch einen ganz besonderen Geruch. Wenn man den riecht, dann funktioniert irgendwas nicht mehr.  Die Bauteile benötigen nämlich den magic smoke um zu funktionieren. Ist irgendwo ein Loch im Transistor, dann kommt er raus.



Oder wenn ein Kondensator Pfffffffffffft macht... genauso ein Kandidat für unangenehme assoziationen...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. Oktober 2019)

Ich mag den Geruch von alten PCs und vor allem von Röhren.


----------



## Kuhprah (20. Oktober 2019)

Ich lüfte 1 oder 2 Mal die Woche in meinem Kellerraum.. eventuell solltet ihr das auch versuchen wenns anfängt zu riechen?


----------

